# Elton takes shot at Kobe



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

> Along with Brand's offensive dominance, the Clippers held Memphis to just 12 points in the fourth quarter in their 91-87 victory in front of 17,182 at Staples Center. Brand went 17 of 26 (65 percent) from the field and 10 of 10 from the free-throw line in leading the Clippers to their 10th victory in 12 games. He added nine rebounds as the Clippers recovered from an 11-point deficit in the first half. "I know that some of my teammates were missing shots from their spots, so I was like, 'OK, I got to do this,' " he said. A writer then asked if he did his best Kobe Bryant impersonation. * "I didn't get up that many shots, did I?"* asked Brand.


I thought you were classy! :curse:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> I thought you were classy! :curse:


I think that Elton IS classy, I'm sure he was just joking around. People do that in the Locker room after games, ya know? I'm sure he wasn't really trying to take a stab at Kobe w/ that statement. Harmless.


Werd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Elton you are no Kobe, don't ever confuse that again.

Kobe #1 player in the game > Elton Brand


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Kobe and Elton are friends. I'm pretty sure he was just joking around. Think about it, it's pretty wide known Kobe shoots a lot, and Elton was just trying to be clever.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

mang said:


> Kobe and Elton are friends. I'm pretty sure he was just joking around. Think about it, it's pretty wide known Kobe shoots a lot, and Elton was just trying to be clever.


Yeppers. You accept as harmless and funny from a friend what you'd go off on somebody else for, and Kobe and Brand are known to be good friends. 

I think that as Bryant's fans, we sometimes tend to be more defensive for him (because of all the crap the media has had to say about him) than he is for himself.

Laurie


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

when it really counts Brand Chokes. He simply had one good game against struggling grizz's


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Elton Brand, coming to a poster near you...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

That's _hardly_ a shot.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Lynx said:


> That's _hardly_ a shot.


 I agree


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

everybody chill... he didnt put up that many shots... he's right... its not a big deal...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Thats what the article was called so dont think I made up the title!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Please. That's a good-natured joke.

You Kobe homers try not to take everything so seriously, mkay?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't see anyone taking it seriously..


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Thats what the article was called so dont think I made up the title!


Simply the media trying to make up some bad blood or something to fill up their newspapers. Idiotic stuff... Brand is a class act, and I know for a fact he didn't mean it in any harmfuk way...


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Simply the media trying to make up some bad blood or something to fill up their newspapers. Idiotic stuff...


Indeed.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i think its funny how people can even interpret that as taking a shot at kobe. lmao


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't think he was being serious. Stop overreacting.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Brand is probably getting tons of death theats now for those comments.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

joser said:


> i think its funny how people can even interpret that as taking a shot at kobe. lmao


Post on this board enough and you'll be surprised at how many relatively innocuous statements are perceived as shots at our "golden boy". 

Raja Bell: Kobe had a great game but we did a great job of holding him in check in the fourth with our team defense.

Kobe fanatic: Raja Bell ain't ****. He can't hold Kobe's jock strap. I hope Kobe lights him up for 50 next time we play him. **** Raja Bell. %@$^#&%^*&*(I%*^

Typical response from a Bryant fanboy.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Most of us aren't Kobe homers.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

It was just a wise crack. Nothing serious.....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Brand and Kobe are buddies.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Pinball said:


> Post on this board enough and you'll be surprised at how many relatively innocuous statements are perceived as shots at our "golden boy".
> 
> Raja Bell: Kobe had a great game but we did a great job of holding him in check in the fourth with our team defense.
> 
> ...


sadly that is mostly true... only defense i could have for people that feel this way is cuz Kobe does have so much **** to deal with that him and/or his fans can become overly sensitive...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Besides the fact that Kobe Bryant can be annoying with his lack of team play, his fans are worse then him! That's what makes me dislike Kobe Bryant even more... the illogical remarks by his fans and people who adore him. 


**** everyone except Kobe Bryant! I'm glad the fans have taken on Kobe's attitude! Screw everyone...everyone hates me...everyone hates me so I get fuel from this...everyone takes shots at me...you are either with me or against me!

You know who says crap like that...George Bush. You are either with me or against me...that's Kobe's attittude and Bush has the same attitude. You Kobe fans are blind.



I wish Kobe was never a Laker because every Kobe fan thinks he is a Laker fan and I have to be lumped with those lames.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

shobe42 said:


> sadly that is mostly true... only defense i could have for people that feel this way is cuz Kobe does have so much **** to deal with that him and/or his fans can become overly sensitive...



The only reason Kobe has so much to deal with because he creates this drama for himself. 

Have you ever heard him talk about himself or the team? He takes himself so seriously, that is one of his main problems.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> Besides the fact that Kobe Bryant can be annoying with his lack of team play, his fans are worse then him! That's what makes me dislike Kobe Bryant even more... the illogical remarks by his fans and people who adore him.
> 
> 
> **** everyone except Kobe Bryant! I'm glad the fans have taken on Kobe's attitude! Screw everyone...everyone hates me...everyone hates me so I get fuel from this...everyone takes shots at me...you are either with me or against me!
> ...


Okayyy...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

BBB said:


> Okayyy...


That's exactly what I say when Kobe says he wants to score less and help his team win. Do it then Kobe. You take basketball so seriously and its your life, just do it!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> Besides the fact that Kobe Bryant can be annoying with his lack of team play, his fans are worse then him! That's what makes me dislike Kobe Bryant even more... the illogical remarks by his fans and people who adore him.
> 
> 
> **** everyone except Kobe Bryant! I'm glad the fans have taken on Kobe's attitude! Screw everyone...everyone hates me...everyone hates me so I get fuel from this...everyone takes shots at me...you are either with me or against me!
> ...



Who's Kobe?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> I wish Kobe was never a Laker because every Kobe fan thinks he is a Laker fan and I have to be lumped with those lames.


:rofl: F'n hilarious.. I'm not a Kobe fan but love him.. I'm a Lakers fan first and foremost but quite frankly your post was pretty funny.. All you ever do is complain about the 'Kobe homers', etc. That's why I found it hilarious.. Just so you know.. Kobe is gonna have his annoying homers but not everyone around here is a Kobe homer. It is the sad truth though that Kobe homer's think he's god when he's clearly not. He still has things to work on in his game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Elton takes shot at Kobe
Kobe takes shot at Hoop


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Hoop takes shot at Elton? I WIN!!!!!!!!


----------

